# what went wrong between the two



## nomav6 (Jan 24, 2007)

can someone help me to figure out what happen here? for the first one I shot it with a canon xt with a speed light flash, and a 50mm 1.8, before everything was stolen from me, well I dipped into my savings, and ordered a XTi this time, got the same lens and flash to go with it, I shot both of them in the same light box and nothing changed but the camera.
heres the first one:







the second one:






all settings where the same, till I got the second one, then I tried changing pretty much everything, and I'm still getting stuff that looks like the second one, I can easly fix it in photoshop, but I would prefer to not have to, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## John_05 (Jan 24, 2007)

the EXIF data on each shot is a lot different from each other.

i would try setting the new camera with the same settings shown in the EXIF for the first shot,  and shoot it again.


----------



## nomav6 (Jan 24, 2007)

John_05 said:


> the EXIF data on each shot is a lot different from each other.
> 
> i would try setting the new camera with the same settings shown in the EXIF for the first shot,  and shoot it again.



I just checked the data and you where right, I thought I had all the same settings set on my new camera, but when I checked the data on the old pictures there where a couple things different, gonna have to test it and see if it works. Thanks.


----------



## nomav6 (Jan 24, 2007)

just changed back to f5.6, and iso 1600 and it looked pretty good, so any suggestions on improving on the first shoot?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 24, 2007)

The focusing is too deep.  And the lighting direction is flat.  If you can have the light coming from the side (or even from above and behind) the beads would have more shape.

Pete


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 24, 2007)

Why on are you shooting a still life at ISO 1600?  Get a tripod, shoot at ISO 100, and try f/8 or f/11.  Use something to soften the light, like a light tent, and set the white balance correctly.


----------

